# Diamond Resort fixed week owner



## friedo317 (Oct 29, 2016)

I have owned week 7 at Mystic Dunes,Celebration, Fla. for 12 years, never used the 3Br, lockout and have only exchanged twice. $1500 maint. every other year. I would love to deed back but I will not become a Diamond member. Does anyone know what to do, the procedure to get the deed returned. Thanks for any help I can get


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2016)

See the top link in this (DRI) forum - DRI now accepting Deedbacks:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2016)

Please note

 DRI routinely says "No we don't take back TS ever"  BUT if you contact DRI using the info in that thread they will take a DRI TS back.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 8, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Please note
> 
> DRI routinely says "No we don't take back TS ever"  BUT if you contact DRI using the info in that thread they will take a DRI TS back.



And resale it for a heck of a premium. :annoyed:


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, you can contact them and ask about a feedback. You don't need to be a member. They will tell you yes or no and will say there's a few. Then you can decide how to proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 9, 2016)

I deeded back two weeks to them this year.  It took a lot of follow up.   I would send them an email and tell them you are interested in their program.  There is a thread on Diamond Deed backs, search and take the time to read it.  Should be helpful!


----------

